# 7 Kits this time



## norcal (Nov 5, 2011)

Mama Chin had 7 this time.   A more comfortable number than the last 12.   

So far so good on day 4.    

The corrugated roofing fold-down rain barrier that we built is working nicely.   Maybe I'll take pics & show you all.    
We just added some of the corrugated plastic roofing to the roof too.


----------



## Legacy (Nov 5, 2011)

YES PICS!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations!  Can't wait to see pics of the little ones!


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 6, 2011)

CONGRATS! And I also can't wait to see the pics


----------



## norcal (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to take too many pics of our meat animals anymore.
I get really sad when I look at pics of my goaties that went in the freezer.  They were such cutie patooties.    

I may take pics of our outdoor set-up, but it definitely is a poor man's set-up.


----------



## MommaBugg (Dec 2, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to take too many pics of our meat animals anymore.
> I get really sad when I look at pics of my goaties that went in the freezer.  They were such cutie patooties.
> 
> I may take pics of our outdoor set-up, but it definitely is a poor man's set-up.


I would love to see your set upp.. Cause fromo one 'poor man' to another, Id like to see what has been done with the materials you used as I am trying to budget with the same next spring 

So as many pics as you like!


----------

